# 8-29, Avondale, AZ MECA



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...set=a.1720897271992.2077685.1525135496&type=1


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

See you there, real Subzero!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> See you there, real Subzero!


Hey, glad you and Richard can make it out. I haven't been to a show in a looooong time. Hopefully nothing comes up, otherwise, I will see you both at the show.

And I hope to see many other SQL competitors out there as well. I have been wanting to hear some great sounding cars.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

The real Subzero said:


> Hey, glad you and Richard can make it out. I haven't been to a show in a looooong time. Hopefully nothing comes up, otherwise, I will see you both at the show.
> 
> And I hope to see many other SQL competitors out there as well. I have been wanting to hear some great sounding cars.


It looks like at least 3 WCA cars will be making the trek. I made some changes since you last heard my car, so you'll have to tell me what you think.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

papasin said:


> It looks like at least 3 WCA cars will be making the trek. I made some changes since you last heard my car, so you'll have to tell me what you think.


Thanks for coming out. Maybe next time is will be much cooler


----------

